
Ask HN: Is it possible to make this app for android? - user321
The idea is to use Google Maps and Facebook. An android app mashup. I don&#x27;t know how to do it. Can you help me please ?
======
techjuice
Build it and see how it goes. Ideas are nice to have, but of little to no
value until you start to implement it to see if it is actually of value.

First step is to learn how to develop android apps.

Read all of this
development[https://developer.android.com/training/basics/firstapp/](https://developer.android.com/training/basics/firstapp/)

Learn about Google Maps
[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/android-
sdk...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/android-sdk/intro)

Learn about integrating with facebook
[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/android/getting-
started...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/android/getting-started/)

While you are at it make sure you have a decent android device so you can test
on hardware. Once you have put the time in to test your idea (40-100hours) you
should have a pretty good idea if you want to continue with it. Just because
there are ideas and apps that do this does not mean you cannot build something
better or more streamlined.

------
byoung2
Is the idea to network with people who live nearby? There are already apps
that do that (e.g. NextDoor). Any app can be made given enough programming
knowledge or money. The real question is "should it be built?"

~~~
user321
Why not ? It could be a nice project

~~~
ColinWright
Exercise for the enthusiast - work out how your proposed product could be used
by a stalker or abuser. I, for one, wouldn't go anywhere near a Facebook/Maps
mashup.

~~~
user321
oh damn. I didn't know

------
blendergeek
Why Google Maps?

~~~
user321
I mean Google Maps API and Facebook API together

